# UK charging £5050 for 4 eggs



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Have been looking at going overseas to get DE for around 5 to 6 euros, but struggling with getting time off, but have seen a advert for 4 eggs for £5000, in the south west of england ...bristol i think any one else seen this or been to any bristol clincs if so how did your find your treament, were there may extras


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

They’re probably frozen eggs so you’ll be lucky to get one embryo to transfer from 4 eggs.
are you single? If so you only need to go out for one maybe two nights, if your using an o/s clinic. You just need to fly out for transfer if using donor sperm. If you have a partner you can do the same, partner flys out first, leaves sperm, then you fly out for transfer. 1-2 nights. You do all preparation at home, lining scans etc. if your single Greece, partnered, czech.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

I agree with Stacey.
That's a completely ludicrous price, especially if the eggs are frozen in which case its probably money down the drain. 
How on earth can a clinic justify over £1000 for a measly frozen egg. Its downright exploitation. 

I would go abroad if u can find a way.

Highly recommend Reprofit in the czech Republic . Or any czech clinic for that matter .
If not czech serum in Athens or New life thesaloniki (also greece). 

The UK need to get their act together and stop exploiting patients.
No wander so many of us hop on a plane to the reasonably priced clinics over the Channel 

Xx


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

K jade said:


> I agree with Stacey.
> That's a completely ludicrous price, especially if the eggs are frozen in which case its probably money down the drain.
> How on earth can a clinic justify over £1000 for a measly frozen egg. Its downright exploitation.
> 
> ...


thx i am to old for the czech have been looking at greece but have been told i ahve to out there for 10 plus days


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Stacey10 said:


> They’re probably frozen eggs so you’ll be lucky to get one embryo to transfer from 4 eggs.
> are you single? If so you only need to go out for one maybe two nights, if your using an o/s clinic. You just need to fly out for transfer if using donor sperm. If you have a partner you can do the same, partner flys out first, leaves sperm, then you fly out for transfer. 1-2 nights. You do all preparation at home, lining scans etc. if your single Greece, partnered, czech.


i am married, but have told i need to be o/s for around 10 plus days which is why it is causing an issue getting time off work to go


----------



## Nova35 (Oct 8, 2018)

Hi Ozzie, that sounds really tough. Are your work aware you’re going through fertility treatment? There isn’t any right to take time or per se but most employers should really treat it like any other medical appointments and give you medical leave. I have had to take medical leave as I just don’t have enough annual leave to use. Realise this might still be tricky depending on your job etc.


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Nova35 said:


> Hi Ozzie, that sounds really tough. Are your work aware you’re going through fertility treatment? There isn’t any right to take time or per se but most employers should really treat it like any other medical appointments and give you medical leave. I have had to take medical leave as I just don’t have enough annual leave to use. Realise this might still be tricky depending on your job etc.


they would not agree sadly


----------



## Stacey10 (Jun 7, 2013)

@ozziechick, your looking at the wrong clinic then, I’ve been to 4 clinic and the longest I’ve needed to be out there is 7 days when using my husbands sperm and 1-2 nights when using donor sperm, get in touch with other clinics, as I said, it’s the wrong clinic, plenty of clinics will be agreeable to do as I posted above if using partners sperm, or if donor sperm 1-2 days is honestly all you need, change clinics. I’ve travelled from Australia each time as well.


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

Stacey10 said:


> @ozziechick, your looking at the wrong clinic then, I’ve been to 4 clinic and the longest I’ve needed to be out there is 7 days when using my husbands sperm and 1-2 nights when using donor sperm, get in touch with other clinics, as I said, it’s the wrong clinic, plenty of clinics will be agreeable to do as I posted above if using partners sperm, or if donor sperm 1-2 days is honestly all you need, change clinics. I’ve travelled from Australia each time as well.


thankyou will take a look at some more places


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

ozziechick said:


> thankyou will take a look at some more places





ozziechick said:


> thankyou will take a look at some more places


----------



## MommyKenny (Jul 9, 2019)

ozziechick said:


> Have been looking at going overseas to get DE for around 5 to 6 euros, but struggling with getting time off, but have seen a advert for 4 eggs for £5000, in the south west of england ...bristol i think any one else seen this or been to any bristol clincs if so how did your find your treament, were there may extras


I don't know about the clinic in Bristol, but we had our treatments locally here in Ireland. That wasn't successful so we went overseas to Cyprus where we had our baby boy as the result. If you want you can check them out as well. Here is their link and you can also send them a few messages. dunyaivf.com/en/ivf-treatment/


----------



## ozziechick (10 mo ago)

MommyKenny said:


> I don't know about the clinic in Bristol, but we had our treatments locally here in Ireland. That wasn't successful so we went overseas to Cyprus where we had our baby boy as the result. If you want you can check them out as well. Here is their link and you can also send them a few messages. dunyaivf.com/en/ivf-treatment/


thxs will do
how long did you have to spend over their


----------

